# Max safe revs for Kostov10" ?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

glaurung said:


> Hi
> I have now swapped 10" to my Jaguar with Volvo transmission and need to know if i can rew high enough to use only second gear. On Kostov site there was mentioned 5350 but chart went up to 8000. I kind of remember that this issue has been discussed here but i could not find the thread.
> If anyone has that knowledge please pass it on.
> Thanks, Harri and "Leguan"


I'd get confirmation from Kostov or Plamenator, a member here who works for Kostov.


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

I will reply to myself quoting answer i got from Plamenator.

"You should be OK up to 6000rpm but being conservative at 5500 would not hurt
"

So this information can now be found here

Harri


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

It's listed on their site in the FAQ section. They don't say anything about the 10" but the 11" is good to 6000RPM. There was a thread about the 9" for racing applications that suggested that 8000RPM for a racing application might be acceptable for that size motor but that it is NOT an official recommendation as they don't test them to be rated at that speed as the 9 is rated for 7000.

My personal opinion is if you do not want to put the motor at risk than 6000 RPM is probably the max for the 10". If you are racing and don't care if you shred a motor, you might get away with more if you are willing to risk it.



> WHAT IS THE MAXIMUM VOLTAGE THAT THE KOSTOVS CAN TOLERATE
> 
> Actually the reason we rate the motors up to 144/168/192V is not because of arcing at high voltages but because going above the stated will result in unacceptably high rpm. We have performed tests up to 220V which show that as long as rpm are below 6000 (11") and 7000 (9") the motors work fine. With the currently available controllers it is very difficult to ensure the above limits are not exceeded. Therefore we in no way encourage applying more than the rated voltage to the motor's terminals.
> HOW IMPORTANT IS RPM FOR VENTILATION?
> ...


http://kostov-motors.com/faq/


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi
I have set the rav limit to 5600rpm and it gives me just enough speed.
So far no problems.I could use more speed but cant risk the motor just now.
Harri


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

glaurung said:


> Hi
> I have set the rav limit to 5600rpm and it gives me just enough speed.
> So far no problems.I could use more speed but cant risk the motor just now.
> Harri


please post some pictures or videos!

We would like to see a Kostov 10" in the wild!


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi only can show motor on place before batteries.Now all you see is yellow  on motor bay.
Here are details of motor mount and motor being installed.
Harri


----------

